# Another horrible presentation



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm glad your prof recognized that you still knew your stuff.

I had to give a presentation in German the other week and afterwards, the teacher pointed out that I was a little nervous. I said, "Yeah, always" (but in German). He then said, "Oh, okay" and went on to the next thing...


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

You did it, its done and your professor undertsands! 

I had to give a 25 minute presentation on my own research...nerve racking, I wanted to show a clip from a documentary I used and technologly wasn't on my side, on top of it people can be so rude! Its not my fault our internet connection was slow that day. But in all I felt the anxiety melting away and I talked for a really long time! plus I acually had a discussion with my professor since no one had questions for me but her. My class was mad at me since I ruined the curve and did a hella long and infomation packed presentation (I was the last person to go and every one wanted to leave), but it felt really great to not be anxious for a change! I got an A.

Then for another class my voice was shaky and I was slipping on certian words, it went pretty terrible. The presentation was only 5 minutes. My professor realized I had a great power point presentation even if my voice was nervous and I got an A. So at least she was understanding. 

Sometimes they go bad, most of the times bad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: re: Another horrible presentation*



Cerberus said:


> Kelly said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad your prof recognized that you still knew your stuff.
> ...


Sometimes, it just flows - I gave a 45 minute class in Spanish. I could have gone on. The only complaint I got was that my handouts followed everything I said. DUH! :roll

Content is the most important part - it's not a performing arts class, so I think it deserves three boogies :boogie: :boogie: :boogie:


----------

